# cheratussin ac syrup?



## joey_love_420

Well recently I have acquired a bottle of Cheratussin AC prescription cough syrup. What I was wondering is if any of you have ever experimented with this. I think it contains codeine but it says nothing on the bottle itself and I have tried searching the net, but yielded vary little.
If you can get high of this stuff what size dose should I take, or at least start out with to feel the opiates. The label says " take 2 teaspoons by mouth every 4 hours as needed for cough"  
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## lyserg

Cheratussin AC syrup is usually 10mg per 5 ML. It should say it directly on the bottle. Give me all of the information. It should say Active Ingredients : Codeine Phosphate __mg per ML. It contains Guaifenesin 100mg/5ml, Pseudoephedrine 30mg/5ml, and Codeine 10mg/5ml.


----------



## Survival0200

Seems quite nasty shite to abuse.


----------



## joey_love_420

The bottle does not have the ingrediants listed but I was looking it up just now and found it does have all the stuff you said it has so how much should I take.


----------



## lyserg

With no tolerance 120-150mgs should get you kinda high, so thats 60-75mls. I would say take 65mls at first and if that isnt enough take some more.


----------



## joey_love_420

thanks lserg


----------



## VerbalTruist

yeah but it has Pseudoephedrine in it... thats not gonna be any fun at all.  I hope you didn't take it... that would be really uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Crunk_Cracker

yeah the pseudo, is going to make it much less enjoyable.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

drinking script. cough syrup is rather speedy...unconfortable. But i can stomach it better than robo max so i figure wat the hell. That being im desperate w no "real" drugs in a couple weeks ive been doing the shitty highs to keep me sane until i find connections. sucks.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

^ you oughta get all those links outta that post there home-slice.  as sourcing is not allowed here and your post will be edited or deleted


----------



## ToxicFerret

DonkeyPunch said:
			
		

> ^ you oughta get all those links outta that post there home-slice.  as sourcing is not allowed here and your post will be edited or deleted



Not just that but all those fucking bottles of crap have other things in them. None of them are codeine only, like dude said. I vote we vote dude out of here.


----------



## blissfulMenace

its funny how i got a bottle of this stuff yesterday and was shocked to find out it no longer has pseudoephedrine.. it has that other shit, im looking for the paper that lists the ingredients but i may have thrown it out

i had no idea what it was until i read this thread and remembered they outlawed it, anyway it makes it a lot easier to get high off the codeine as that new shit they put in there does practically nothing to me..

im more worried about the guaifenesin


----------



## hfrs

Are you talking about chlorpheniramine?  If so, that stuff is not harmless in high doses, it is quite dangerous.  I don't recall what is in that formulation atm, but just wanted to tell you to make sure you check out all the active ingredients before taking a bunch!


----------



## The Young Geezer

to stay safe don't go over 30mg of clorpheniramine maleate a day, I've gone up to 37,5-40mg with no problems.....but it varies person to person and 25-30mg is a sensible ammount to draw the line.


----------



## s6a6t6an

*jack asses*

Don't bump a year-old thread to post something stupid like that. -GenericMind


----------



## Matzah

goodsamaritan742 said:


> ....Guaifenesin in high doses can cause you to puke your guts out....



Yeah, dude, but what's a "high dose" of guaifensin? Lyserg says it has 100mg per 5 ml. You could safely take 2400mg of guaifensin without even coming close to having any kind of reaction at all. It would take many grams to get sick. And if lyserg is recomending to take 65ml of this cough syrup, that's only 1300mg of guaifenesin. That's like taking a single dose of Mucinex ES. It's nothing.

I wouldn't worry, OP. This cough syrup is what the kids take to get a buzz, and I think that it's what rappers reffer to as "sippin' on sizzer" or some shit, referring to sipping on syrup. It's a joke, and no respectable opiate user considers this a real drug.

I wouldn't worry about taking too much making you sick if you're trying to get a high. Like lyserg said, take 75ml. Or take 100. And if that doesn't work, go up in 50 ml. It might take a while to get a buzz. But I have a very strong feeling that's it's gonna take more like 200 ml to really feel some cool effects.

The idea is to ingest as much codeine as possible, because that's the good stuff. Well, as far as cough syrup goes. But codeine is actually an incredibly weak pain killer. No real pill junkie wants anything to do with codeine cause it's so weak.

And taking a large amount of this cough syrup will cause you to ingest a large amount of psudoephedrine. This is a chemcial that is used in methamphetamine. It is actually an amphetamine, which means it's an upper. It will cause you to be jittery and have a lot of energy. Kind of like if you were to take concentrated doses of redbull, or if you were to take nodoze or something like that.


----------



## djsim

^ dude, this post is 3 years old


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

I am confused! If the new people ask a question or interested in a subject that has been addressed before, they are-agressively and abruptly told by you-to search items posted previoulsy on the subject. When they do and bring the subject to the surface, which might bring others to read it out of interest, they are told it is old.....does it really matter if it is old? 
Damn if they do and damned if they don't!.....respectfully exclaimed!


----------



## pinpoint

^djism is right. Why bring up an old thread with old information especially when over half the original thread contributors are not on BL anymore. Plus this guy is giving advice to a guy that asked 3 years ago, it is pointless.


----------



## StaffWriter

This is what happens when people are told to use the fucking search engine. Then we get mad when they accidentally bring up a 2-3 year old thread. I mean, isn't that what they are looking for?


----------



## pinpoint

^the problem we have is that he is not asking a question but instead is trying to give advice to someone who asked three years ago.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

pinpoint said:


> ^the problem we have is that he is not asking a question but instead is trying to give advice to someone who asked three years ago.


Yes, maybe he had something important to say-obviously- on the issue and got it out as he did,  but someone who is looking for what he just suggested, regardless how old the question was may find that answer of relevance to him and meaning...today regardless if it was 3 years ago! 
(I must add though, it was a little funny in another respect, it is like talking with the dead)!


----------



## Arobskittle

*<SNIP> {unknown}*


this shit needs to be deleted..2  YEARS AGO.


----------



## Unknown

Unapproved an off-topic post.

Generally, I guess it depends on the mod and how they respond to bumped threads. I personally don't care if a thread gets bumped, as long as it has substance (like if they have a question, etc). Bumping a thread to say "WOW! Thats cool!" or "yeah, I wouldn't do that." rubs me the wrong way. Yes, we do ask you to use the search engine. If you find a thread that is 6 years old, and you have a new question on something, go ahead and post. That _is_ the purpose of a forum.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Codeine cough syrup is good for when you're coming down and don't want to feel like utter hell.  

I wouldn't say it gets you high, but that's for you to decide.


----------



## rockkie

*why not just get tussinex*

otherwise drink 100ml


----------



## cripkeeper

I get this shit quite often and find it as good as prometh/codiene. There is no pseudo in my ac preparation, just some codiene and guaif.. I never had any problems with it.


----------



## D's




----------



## HighonLife

weak weak shit is all i have to say

weaker then codiene n prometh ( i dunno the concentration maybe it is equal dosage wise but it def always felt weaker) and def quite a bit weaker then tussionex


EDIT: Woops didnt realize this thread was years old


----------



## killo

Codeine is a great buzz, what are you guys talking about?

So what if some people enjoy weaker painkillers, not everyone wants to be totally apathetic and fucked up feeling


----------



## h-90

10mg codeine per 5ml codeine? 

Not to rub it in but here (Australia) we get Rikodeine which is 10mg Dihydrocodeine per 5ml and dihydrocodeine is twice as strong as codeine. 

So our OTC cough medicine is 4 times as strong as this stuff.


----------



## MysticalGateways

I just called the walgreens here in Enterprise, Alabama and hey said it is not OTC. So will I waste my time calling other pharmacies?


----------



## EveSavvy

Big deal its two years old...it helped me out.. You guys are letting something minute bother you...that's your bad..


----------



## dokomo

EveSavvy said:


> Big deal its two years old...it helped me out.. You guys are letting something minute bother you...that's your bad..



Welcome to BL!

Its not good practice to bump (make a new post in) reaaaally old threads like this one, especially if you don't have something meaningful to contribute to it. 

Considering whatever post you're responding to was made nearly a year or more ago, I seriously doubt anyone will see it. 

Check out the forum guidelines and standards linked in my signature line below, they explain a lot about how to post in this forum.


----------



## KillCops

BUMP! haha


----------



## Albion

Closed. We've established that it's weak and not very recreational.


----------

